# Genitori e sport



## Carola (6 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi ero a vedere una gara di sci del mio terzo o meglio dovevo andare poi mi sono chiusa fuori casa con chaivi di auto dentro morale sono arrivata che era già sceso da mo

stavano scendendo altri suoi amici e va be  ho visto loro
Uno e caduto nulla di che 
La madre e andata in ansia da prestazione del figlio dice che sente ansia da gare ( lui il ragazzo)che lei nn sa come aiutarlo che oramai è un circolo vizioso
Qsto ragazzino è  forte molto forte in allenamento le suona a tutto mio compreso poi arrivalo e smebra un altro 

ma io dico non sarà oure che sta mamma mette ansia ? Eppure non mi sembra
Ma oggi era più delusa lei che lui 
Credo sia delusa x lui nel senso che lo vorrebbe vedere gratificato e ci resti male ma così facendo innesca qualche meccanismo 
Mi ah chiesto cosa fare 
E che ne so chiedergli  ti sei fatto male ? No 
Bene alla prossima 
Dice che se fa così lui dice che la prende sottogamba 
Se motiva lui dice che lo stressa 


Dopo qeusto fatto mentre tornavo a casa pensavo  che il mestiere del genitore nn te lo insegna nessuno uno cerca di fare bene ma poi no sa come fare
Questa è una cazzata ma sostenere motivare aiutare minimizzare non si  sa mai bene come fare


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Oggi ero a vedere una gara di sci del mio terzo o meglio dovevo andare poi mi sono chiusa fuori casa con chaivi di auto dentro morale sono arrivata che era già sceso da mo
> 
> stavano scendendo altri suoi amici e va be  ho visto loro
> Uno e caduto nulla di che
> ...


Quando mio figlio gareggia, in tribuna vuole solo me (al limite). 
Dice che la mamma gli mette ansia, spesso con inutili frasi fuori luogo, soprattutto dopo la gara.
Va però detto che per ragioni professionali, io posso stare “dentro dove gareggia lui” e quindi se cade e e interviene il personale sanitario io posso vedere da vicino quello che succede.
Come quella volta che ebbe una colica intestinale durante la gara, madonna che spavento.


----------



## omicron (6 Febbraio 2022)

Mio nipote fa judo, ha fatto al une gare, mia sorella raccontava che un bambino tutto soddisfatto dopo aver vinto era andato dal padre il quale gli ha detto “ci hai messo troppo”


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio nipote fa judo, ha fatto al une gare, mia sorella raccontava che un bambino tutto soddisfatto dopo aver vinto era andato dal padre il quale gli ha detto “ci hai messo troppo”


Io non faccio apprezzamenti.
Anni di coaching mi hanno insegnato che dopo la competizione, ogni parola è meglio se non viene detta. 
Sono li, è sufficiente.


----------



## omicron (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non faccio apprezzamenti.
> Anni di coaching mi hanno insegnato che dopo la competizione, ogni parola è meglio se non viene detta.
> Sono li, è sufficiente.


Ma infatti una cosa del genere è anche mortificante, poveri bambini


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Mia figlia alle gare di atletica non ci ha mai voluto 
Quando gareggiava in casa ci andavano cmq...
Io facevo un tifo da stadio!!!

E per me sono sempre bravissimi...sia lei che il piccolo...devono solo metterci impegno...
E se poi arrivano ultimi...o perdono una partita...(il piccolo non fa più atletica)amen...
Per me non è fondamentale la vittoria ma l impegno...e la loro soddisfazione...e ovviamente il rispetto dei compagni sia di squadra che avversari!


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti una cosa del genere è anche mortificante, poveri bambini


Mio figlio, è un adolescente di 188 cm per 80 kg di muscoli e 47 di piede.
Meglio non prendersi certe liberta.


----------



## Carola (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mio figlio, è un adolescente di 188 cm per 80 kg di muscoli e 47 di piede.
> Meglio non prendersi certe liberta.


 Anche i miei ma che se magnano!!

maschi eh


----------



## omicron (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mio figlio, è un adolescente di 188 cm per 80 kg di muscoli e 47 di piede.
> Meglio non prendersi certe liberta.


Parlo di bambini di 10 anni


----------



## omicron (6 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche i miei ma che se magnano!!
> 
> maschi eh


Mia figlia è femmina, ha 4 anni, è alta come una di 7


----------



## Vera (6 Febbraio 2022)

Molti genitori sono il male. Dovrebbero avere un ordine restrittivo di tenersi a distanza di almeno 5 km dal luogo delle esibizioni.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Molti genitori sono il male. Dovrebbero avere un ordine restrittivo di tenersi a distanza di almeno 5 km dal luogo delle esibizioni.


Mai ma tanto poi fanno i Pipponi a casa


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

noi ci teniamo allenati ora che non dobbiamo piu seguire i figli


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Non è obbligatorio che lo sport diventi competizione. 
Se lo diventa è perché piace la competizione ai figli, ma anche ai genitori. Inevitabile che comporti tensioni. Nessuno vince sempre.


----------



## Cattivik (10 Febbraio 2022)

... dal mio passato di arbitro (non di calcio) vi dico che il 99,9999999999% dei "problemi" dello sport giovanile sono i genitori in tribuna...

Cattivik Collina


----------



## Koala (10 Febbraio 2022)

Mia figlia dopo il covid non ne ha più voluto sapere delle competizioni… ero la sua più grande fan


----------



## oriente70 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Come disse un vecchio allenatore di rugby Meglio allenare una squadra di orfani ....
Meno rotture di scatole


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mia figlia dopo il covid non ne ha più voluto sapere delle competizioni… ero la sua più grande fan


Come mai???
È strano...dopo tanta interruzione dovrebbero avere ancora più voglia ..


----------



## Koala (11 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come mai???
> È strano...dopo tanta interruzione dovrebbero avere ancora più voglia ..


Dice che non ne ha voglia di mettersi tra troppe persone e soprattutto stare con la mascherina per tutto l’allenamento


----------



## omicron (11 Febbraio 2022)

La bimba di una mia amica aveva paura perché a scuola l’avevano terrorizzata col virus (ha 7 anni), poi a Natale se lo sono preso tutti completamente asintomatico e adesso va a danza


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Febbraio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... dal mio passato di arbitro (non di calcio) vi dico che il 99,9999999999% dei "problemi" dello sport giovanile sono i genitori in tribuna...
> Cattivik Collina


vedessi quanti insulti ricevo io…oramai “cornuto“ è un complimento.
un paio di anni fa ho dovuto far allontanare dall’impianto un gruppo di genitori.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque il miglior stimolo per i figli è l'esempio  dei genitori


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio che lo sport diventi competizione.
> Se lo diventa è perché piace la competizione ai figli, ma anche ai genitori. Inevitabile che comporti tensioni. Nessuno vince sempre.


Io sono del parere che lo sport nasca come competizione.  Che abbia bisogno di riscontri e di confronti. Altrimenti  (parlo più per un giovane, o un ragazzino) credo che sia abbastanza inevitabile stufarsi. Tensioni perché?  Emozioni, voglia di fare del proprio meglio, questo sì.  Ma non mette certo in antagonismo genitori e figli, almeno in un rapporto  "sano". A mio figlio (che sta iniziando con le prime gare) che mi ha già detto  (brillante, lui! ) che vuole la medaglia d'oro, ho detto che essendo lui neofita e alle primissime esperienze, l'obiettivo è quello di far bene, anche perdendo. Se vince meglio, ma per ora quello a cui deve ambire è portarsi a casa una bella esperienza


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono del parere che lo sport nasca come competizione.  Che abbia bisogno di riscontri e di confronti. Altrimenti  (parlo più per un giovane, o un ragazzino) credo che sia abbastanza inevitabile stufarsi. Tensioni perché?  Emozioni, voglia di fare del proprio meglio, questo sì.  Ma non mette certo in antagonismo genitori e figli, almeno in un rapporto  "sano". A mio figlio (che sta iniziando con le prime gare) che mi ha già detto  (brillante, lui! ) che vuole la medaglia d'oro, ho detto che essendo lui neofita e alle primissime esperienze, l'obiettivo è quello di far bene, anche perdendo. Se vince meglio, ma per ora quello a cui deve ambire è portarsi a casa una bella esperienza


Il loro allenatore, nonché vice CT, gli dice sempre: imparate a perdere e vi divertirete sempre. Mio figlio non ha fatto fatica ad imparare…


----------



## Cattivik (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> vedessi quanti insulti ricevo io…oramai “cornuto“ è un complimento.
> un paio di anni fa ho dovuto far allontanare dall’impianto un gruppo di genitori.


... premesso che gli insulti verso l'arbitro non dovrebbero esserci... posso dire che quelli in fondo sarebbero anche il minore dei mali...

La cosa più brutta è sentire i genitori che tifano contro la squadra avversaria o commentano in modo sarcastico e poco elegante gli errori degli avversari... giusto per inquadrare la situazione stiamo parlando di bambini tra i 9 e 12 anni...

... esempio... una piccola e gracile bimba si stava apprestando a compiere un'azione del gioco che purtroppo... vista la sua esile costituzione... le risultava assai difficile... l'allenatore della squadra poteva anche sostituirla prima che dovesse compiere il gesto ma giustamente ha voluto lasciarla in campo. Dal gruppetto dei genitori avversari si sente in modo chiaro... una frase del genere... "Dai che quella è una mezza sega il punto è nostro!"

Cattivik detto alce reale


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Hai mai sentito in tribuna urlare “insistisci“ ?


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

@Cattivik io ho sentito mamme urlare al figlio “spezza una gamba a quel bastardo”
E parliamo di bambini di 10 anni


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono del parere che lo sport nasca come competizione.  Che abbia bisogno di riscontri e di confronti. Altrimenti  (parlo più per un giovane, o un ragazzino) credo che sia abbastanza inevitabile stufarsi. Tensioni perché?  Emozioni, voglia di fare del proprio meglio, questo sì.  Ma non mette certo in antagonismo genitori e figli, almeno in un rapporto  "sano". A mio figlio (che sta iniziando con le prime gare) che mi ha già detto  (brillante, lui! ) che vuole la medaglia d'oro, ho detto che essendo lui neofita e alle primissime esperienze, l'obiettivo è quello di far bene, anche perdendo. Se vince meglio, ma per ora quello a cui deve ambire è portarsi a casa una bella esperienza


È sport anche correre o fare passeggiate in montagna o in bicicletta? Non ci si misura con se stessi? 
C’è chi ha spirito competitivo e ama confrontarsi o ci sono sport di squadra in cui è inevitabile la competizione.
Io dicevo che spesso la competizione dei genitori pressa i bambini.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito in tribuna urlare “insistisci“ ?


Espulgilo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Espulgilo


Non posso essere razzista qui neh?


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Espulgilo


Io la espulgo
Lo disse più volte un presidente della camera
Non ricordo quale
Sgarbi ci fece una puntata intera di Sgarbi quotidiani 
Orlandini come si dice?
Espello
Lo sa anche Orlandini!!!!!!


----------



## patroclo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ad una delle ultime partite sono scoppiato e ho spiegato ad un altro genitore che c'è differenza tra "aera di rigore" e "aria di rigore"... dopo due anni sugli spalti non ce l'ho più fatta.
Anche perchè se ad un ragazzino continui a urlare "vai in ARIA!" "tira in ARIA" alla fine rischia di confondersi, diciamo che l'ho presa come una scusa plausibile per i pessimi risultati della squadra


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È sport anche correre o fare passeggiate in montagna o in bicicletta? Non ci si misura con se stessi?
> C’è chi ha spirito competitivo e ama confrontarsi o ci sono sport di squadra in cui è inevitabile la competizione.
> Io dicevo che spesso la competizione dei genitori pressa i bambini.


Ma certo! È sport anche andare in bici. Però un ragazzino, se non lo motivi, farà al massimo una passeggiata in bicicletta, non si dedicherà al ciclismo.  Da grandi è un po' diverso.  Ma l'educazione allo sport si fa insieme ad altri che imparano uno sport. La gara? Un riscontro


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certo! È sport anche andare in bici. Però *un ragazzino, se non lo motivi, farà al massimo una passeggiata in bicicletta, non si dedicherà al ciclismo*.  Da grandi è un po' diverso.  Ma l'educazione allo sport si fa insieme ad altri che imparano uno sport. La gara? Un riscontro


E che c’è di male se non gareggia?


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E che c’è di male se non gareggia?


Niente di male, ma è strano che, se ti impegni e sudi per ottenere un obiettivo, poi tu non voglia un confronto con chi del pari si e impegnato e ha sudato.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Niente di male, ma è strano che, se ti impegni e sudi per ottenere un obiettivo, poi tu non voglia un confronto con chi del pari si e impegnato e ha sudato.


A me sembra strano il contrario


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mia figlia piccola fa equitazione...ho visto bambini piccoli messi sopra il cavallo urlanti con il genitore che insisteva nonostante l'insegnante continuasse a dire che non era il caso...altre volte alla prima lezione ho sentito parlare di comprare un cavallo...e parliamo di bambini delle elementari!!! Mia figlia ha iniziato piccola perché è sempre stata fissata, una cosa innata, le ho fatto fare per un bel po' un percorso ludico, da sola ha deciso di andare avanti e iniziare a cimentarsi in gare....per me lo sport è passione e divertimento no stress....


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mia figlia piccola fa equitazione...ho visto bambini piccoli messi sopra il cavallo urlanti con il genitore che insisteva nonostante l'insegnante continuasse a dire che non era il caso...altre volte alla prima lezione ho sentito parlare di comprare un cavallo...e parliamo di bambini delle elementari!!! Mia figlia ha iniziato piccola perché è sempre stata fissata, una cosa innata, le ho fatto fare per un bel po' un percorso ludico, da sola ha deciso di andare avanti e iniziare a cimentarsi in gare....per me lo sport è passione e divertimento no stress....


Bellissimo sport, anzitutto, ne so qualcosa 

Nota dolente: i costi  
Non parlo di olimpiadi, ma se anche lo fai a discreti livelli, e vai a saltare in percorsi di che so.... 1,20 - 1,30, son comunque fior di soldi solo di trasferita


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bellissimo sport, anzitutto, ne so qualcosa
> 
> Nota dolente: i costi
> Non parlo di olimpiadi, ma se anche lo fai a discreti livelli, e vai a saltare in percorsi di che so.... 1,20 - 1,30, son comunque fior di soldi solo di trasferita


Lascia perdere!!!   Magari le venisse a noia!!! Mio marito non mi perdonerà mai il fatto di avercela portata la prima volta...ma le si illuminano gli occhi e non so resisterle....


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Niente di male, ma è strano che, se ti impegni e sudi per ottenere un obiettivo, poi tu non voglia un confronto con chi del pari si e impegnato e ha sudato.


Io non ho mai avuto agonismo, faccio movimento perché mi piace e perché ne ho bisogno, ma se dovessi gareggiare non avrei quella voglia di vincere che fa la differenza


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lascia perdere!!!   Magari le venisse a noia!!! Mio marito non mi perdonerà mai il fatto di avercela portata la prima volta...ma le si illuminano gli occhi e non so resisterle....


Eh... che dire.... Per andare avanti nelle categorie ci vogliono un bel po' di mezzi 
Però.... il riscontro che ti può dare un animale fantastico, come il cavallo.... è una roba che a voce non si può dire 
Lo si può sentire 
È un ottimo compagno, di crescita, e anche di responsabilizzazione


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non ho mai avuto agonismo, faccio movimento perché mi piace e perché ne ho bisogno, ma se dovessi gareggiare non avrei quella voglia di vincere che fa la differenza


Io ho vinto, ho perso, e sono caduta. Rifarei tutto


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho vinto, ho perso, e sono caduta. Rifarei tutto


Certo, imparare a perdere non è cosa da poco, come rialzarsi e ripartire
Ma io sono sempre stata particolare, da piccola mi incazzavo come una iena se vedevo che mi facevano vincere, volevo vincere perché ero brava non perché mi aiutavano


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo, imparare a perdere non è cosa da poco, come rialzarsi e ripartire
> Ma io sono sempre stata particolare, da piccola mi incazzavo come una iena se vedevo che mi facevano vincere, volevo vincere perché ero brava non perché mi aiutavano


Ma in gara (salvo casi particolari   ) nessuno, al di fuori di Te, ti fa vincere.
Sono elettrizzata al solo ricordo.... 

E di fango, ne ho visto parecchio


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma in gara (salvo casi particolari   ) nessuno, al di fuori di Te, ti fa vincere.
> Sono elettrizzata al solo ricordo....
> 
> E di fango, ne ho visto parecchio


Questo lo capisco, solo che io semplicemente punto a superare me stessa, di vincere contro gli altri mi importa poco


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco, solo che io semplicemente punto a superare me stessa, di vincere contro gli altri mi importa poco


A me se c'è una cosa che lo sport ha insegnato, è il rispetto dei miei limiti.  È avendo anche un compagno di sport, anche dei suoi. Il superamento era solo crescita, il confronto con gli altri semplicemente riscontro.  E termini di riscontro.  Comunque in campo, la medaglia, la volevo. Tante volte non c'è stata, ma se avevo fatto bene, era andata bene uguale 
Ricordo volte in cui andò male . È un cazziatone , fatto a freddo, da chi ci seguiva. Parlo al plurale, perché quel giorno lì andò un po' male a tutti. Mio figlio, comunque, è alle prese con le prime esperienze (in altro sport dal mio). L'istruttore, ha riscontri agonistici importanti. Lui lo ammira, e mi va benissimo che lo abbia tra gli idoli


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me se c'è una cosa che lo sport ha insegnato, è il rispetto dei miei limiti.  È avendo anche un compagno di sport, anche dei suoi. Il superamento era solo crescita, il confronto con gli altri semplicemente riscontro.  E termini di riscontro.  Comunque in campo, la medaglia, la volevo. Tante volte non c'è stata, ma se avevo fatto bene, era andata bene uguale
> Ricordo volte in cui andò male . È un cazziatone , fatto a freddo, da chi ci seguiva. Parlo al plurale, perché quel giorno lì andò un po' male a tutti. Mio figlio, comunque, è alle prese con le prime esperienze (in altro sport dal mio). L'istruttore, ha riscontri agonistici importanti. Lui lo ammira, e mi va benissimo che lo abbia tra gli idoli


Mia figlia ancora è piccola e fino ai 5 anni non la prende nessuno  io vorrei mandarla a judo, lei sembra che le piaccia ballare ( anche se è sdatta da morire), quindi per ora non si parla di sport agonistici più in là vedremo cosa le piacerà


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia ancora è piccola e fino ai 5 anni non la prende nessuno  io vorrei mandarla a judo, lei sembra che le piaccia ballare ( anche se è sdatta da morire), quindi per ora non si parla di sport agonistici più in là vedremo cosa le piacerà


Judo lo fa mio figlio. Comunque ragazzi... ci sono certe "bimbe" che i maschi lì stroncano! 

5 anni è comunque una buona età, per iniziare.... , prima in effetti sono degli scriccioli  Poi pian piano, si inizia un po'  "giocando ", e se poi piace  benvenuta nel club di quelli che ti accompagno due-tre volte a settimana, è poi la domenica ti accompagno pure in gara .
E se le dovesse piacere qualcosa, il sudore (e l'impegno) aumenteranno. Lo trovo un bel messaggio, per un figlio


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh... che dire.... Per andare avanti nelle categorie ci vogliono un bel po' di mezzi
> Però.... il riscontro che ti può dare un animale fantastico, come il cavallo.... è una roba che a voce non si può dire
> Lo si può sentire
> È un ottimo compagno, di crescita, e anche di responsabilizzazione


Non avevo mai avuto a che fare con i cavalli...ho scoperto che sono meravigliosi...a me danno tranquillità ed è vero...non si può spiegare a voce...per quanto riguarda la responsabilizzazione della bimba sono d'accordo con te, è una disciplina che richiede molto impegno e costanza e secondo me occorre molta passione per portarla avanti...


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Judo lo fa mio figlio. Comunque ragazzi... ci sono certe "bimbe" che i maschi lì stroncano!
> 
> 5 anni è comunque una buona età, per iniziare.... , prima in effetti sono degli scriccioli  Poi pian piano, si inizia un po'  "giocando ", e se poi piace  benvenuta nel club di quelli che ti accompagno due-tre volte a settimana, è poi la domenica ti accompagno pure in gara .
> E se le dovesse piacere qualcosa, il sudore (e l'impegno) aumenteranno. Lo trovo un bel messaggio, per un figlio


Judo lo fa mio nipote e speravo di mandarci mia figlia anche solo per difesa personale 
Lei non è scricciola, anzi  le metto il 6/7 anni e ne ha compiuti 4 da poco, è che è anarchica e non dà retta 
Poi cercherò anche di seguire i suoi gusti ovviamente  le bimbe di solito danza e pallavolo


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Judo lo fa mio nipote e speravo di mandarci mia figlia anche solo per difesa personale
> Lei non è scricciola, anzi  le metto il 6/7 anni e ne ha compiuti 4 da poco, è che è anarchica e non dà retta
> Poi cercherò anche di seguire i suoi gusti ovviamente  le bimbe di solito danza e pallavolo


Tra un annetto può iniziare 
A 4 anni, in effetti, il più gettonato resta il nuoto.


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tra un annetto può iniziare
> A 4 anni, in effetti, il più gettonato resta il nuoto.


Si a fine anno quando compie 5 anni vedo di spedirla 
Che le fa anche bene per là panciotta, due anni fa ho lasciato a mia mamma una bimba di circa 1kg meno rispetto alle tabelle del pediatra e adesso ho una bimba di 2/3 kg sopra rispetto alle stesse tabelle  la storia del covid non ha certo aiutato…


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Cattivik io ho sentito mamme urlare al figlio “spezza una gamba a quel bastardo”
> E parliamo di bambini di 10 anni


Ed esultate qnd un altro bimbo cade in gara sciando ?
Scandaloso 

per fortuna noi abbiamo sempre trovato gente mediamente sana ma l esaltato c'è sempre

lo sci ai miei figli ha insegnato disciplina impegno sacrificio qnd facevano o fannogare
Questo conta di più di qualsiasi risultato e lo hanno poi trasferito in altri contesti della loro vita 
La prima adesso è maestra ed è stata una grande soddisfazione come traguardo

gli altri gareggiano ancora e vedranno cosa fare
X ora non fanno tardi la sera anche se escono la mattina dopo sono in pista hanno imparato a fare squadra anche se si tratta di uno sport individuale e vincere alcune paure perché qnd sei al cancelletto di partenza sei solo e x quanto sicuro la pressione c'è x tutti chi più chi meno
Impari a gestirla 
X me lo sport se fatto così ha senso e non parlo di coppe che se poi arrivano certo x chi gareggia e bello !!


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ed esultate qnd un altro bimbo cade in gara sciando ?
> Scandaloso
> 
> per fortuna noi abbiamo sempre trovato gente mediamente sana ma l esaltato c'è sempre
> ...


Ma è questo che dovrebbe insegnare lo sport
Ma soprattutto i genitori


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

domani sera porto la bambina a ginnastica artistica, dice che vuole ballare ma questa è l'unica che la prende che non ha 5 anni... vediamo come va, tanto io devo restare fuori


----------



## Ulisse (14 Febbraio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... dal mio passato di arbitro (non di calcio) vi dico che il 99,9999999999% dei "problemi" dello sport giovanile sono i genitori in tribuna...


periodo pre-covid

partita amichevole fra squadre di bimbi di 6/7 anni.
Partita su 3 tempi di 10 minuti l'uno. 
una bella domenica mattina di sole.
Allenatori che fanno il riscaldamento tutti insieme, ci tengono a passare il giusto messaggio ai bimbi.
clima da scampagnata con i bimbi che si passano la palla senza considerare il colore della maglietta.
Come premesso dagli allenatori, tutti avrebbero giocato.
Fischio di inizio.
dopo pochi minuti, un impalpabile quanto insignificante contrasto scatena la scintilla fra i genitori.
Alcuni iniziano ad incitare i figli al gioco duro. Ad istigarli

"non avere paura..entra duro...non farti saltare che non vale niente....tira..tira...non passare!...buttalo fuoriiiii"

gli si leggeva un livore in faccia
Per poco non si finiva in rissa fra padri frustrati che si ritenevano in gioventù dei fuoriclasse incompresi  
e fra madri isteriche che non accettavano di vedere il figlio momentaneamente in panchina.

la partita venne interrotta e mai più ripresa con gli allenatori che invitarono i bimbi a lavarsi ed i genitori a calmarsi.
uno schifo, una vergogna..proprio un esempio bellissimo per quei bimbi

aho, ne ho fatti di tornei di calcio e calcetto.
nemmeno in quello fra i colleghi, dove ci sono state ossa rotte, setti nasali scassati e menischi saltati, ho visto nell'aria tanta cattiveria.


----------



## Nono (15 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Oggi ero a vedere una gara di sci del mio terzo o meglio dovevo andare poi mi sono chiusa fuori casa con chaivi di auto dentro morale sono arrivata che era già sceso da mo
> 
> stavano scendendo altri suoi amici e va be  ho visto loro
> Uno e caduto nulla di che
> ...


Pensa che io di mio figlio ero genitore ed istruttore.... un doppio ruolo complicatissimo da gestire.
Però questo fatto lo riempiva di orgoglio ....


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Portata la bimba a fare ginnastica artistica, prima lezione, si è divertita tantissimo
Io ovviamente stavo fuori


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

ieri ho portato mia figlia alla terza lezione di ginnastica artistica, quando la vado a prendere arrivano due fratelli sui 7/10 anni (un maschio e una femmina), che hanno fatto la spia in maniera veramente perfida di tutto quello che la bambina aveva fatto o non fatto, che io sono solo riuscita a pensare "ammazza che spioni di merda che siete" sono andata a sentire l'insegnante che mi ha risposto "si loro fanno un po' i saputelli, ma lei è piccola, è normale è solo la terza lezione, semmai la bambina è un po' pigra"


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri ho portato mia figlia alla terza lezione di ginnastica artistica, quando la vado a prendere arrivano due fratelli sui 7/10 anni (un maschio e una femmina), che hanno fatto la spia in maniera veramente perfida di tutto quello che la bambina aveva fatto o non fatto, che io sono solo riuscita a pensare "ammazza che spioni di merda che siete" sono andata a sentire l'insegnante che mi ha risposto "si loro fanno un po' i saputelli, ma lei è piccola, è normale è solo la terza lezione, semmai *la bambina è un po' pigra*"


Non mi vedrebbero più.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi vedrebbero più.


per colpa degli altri bambini?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per colpa degli altri bambini?


No. Per l’insegnante che definisce pigra una bambina di quattro anni.


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2022)

Simpatici sti piccoli mostri 
Evidentemente hanno dei genitori a loro volta simpatici 

ieri Ho litigato con un commesso che in un negozio di abbigliamento ha detto ad una ragazzina non  sei slanciata questi jeans nn ti stanno bene

la gente dovrebbe imparare a mettersi un filtro in bocca o metterlo ai  Figli


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Per l’insegnante che definisce pigra una bambina di quattro anni.


ma mia figlia è pigra, è vero


Carola ha detto:


> Simpatici sti piccoli mostri
> Evidentemente hanno dei genitori a loro volta simpatici
> 
> ieri Ho litigato con un commesso che in un negozio di abbigliamento ha detto ad una ragazzina non  sei slanciata questi jeans nn ti stanno bene
> ...


veramente due bambini di merda, ma infami ci si nasce eh


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mia figlia è pigra, è vero
> 
> veramente due bambini di merda, ma infami ci si nasce eh


 Si diventa anche a seconda dell ambiente in cui si cresce 
Non sempre ma spesso


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mia figlia è pigra, è vero
> 
> veramente due bambini di merda, ma infami ci si nasce eh


A quattro anni è normale non fare tutti gli esercizi richiesti, può anche non capirli.
”Pigro” è un aggettivo che dà una valutazione morale rispetto  ad aspettative altrui. Non lo uso mai.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Si diventa anche a seconda dell ambiente in cui si cresce
> Non sempre ma spesso


sicuramente essendo entrambi così qualcosa c'è


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A quattro anni è normale non fare tutti gli esercizi richiesti, può anche non capirli.
> ”Pigro” è un aggettivo che dà una valutazione morale rispetto  ad aspettative altrui. Non lo uso mai.


mia figlia è una bambina ribelle e vuole fare quello che le pare, se qualcosa le sembra difficile sa solo dire "non mi riesce" e neanche ci prova
se poi si convince  ci prova e magari lo fa anche, però deve essere spronata, la voglia di fare da sola non ce l'ha
cmq per correttezza non è stata la maestra a dire che era pigra, gliel'ho detto io e lei ha confermato, ma ha anche detto che è normale proprio perchè è piccola, gli altri sono tutti più grandi e ovviamente hanno un'altra testa


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia è una bambina ribelle e vuole fare quello che le pare, se qualcosa le sembra difficile sa solo dire "non mi riesce" e neanche ci prova
> se poi si convince  ci prova e magari lo fa anche, però deve essere spronata, la voglia di fare da sola non ce l'ha
> cmq per correttezza non è stata la maestra a dire che era pigra, gliel'ho detto io e lei ha confermato, ma ha anche detto che è normale proprio perchè è piccola, gli altri sono tutti più grandi e ovviamente hanno un'altra testa


Quindi è insicura rispetto a ciò che non padroneggia dal punto di vista cognitivo.
Pigra è proprio inadeguato.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è insicura rispetto a ciò che non padroneggia dal punto di vista cognitivo.
> Pigra è proprio inadeguato.


se vuoi te la porto per qualche giorno


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se vuoi te la porto per qualche giorno


Se la mettiamo su questo piano... ok


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la mettiamo su questo piano... ok


così poi mi sai dire con chi ho a che fare


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> così poi mi sai dire con chi ho a che fare


L’hai fatta tu.
I miei figli sono sempre stati stupendi


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’hai fatta tu.
> I miei figli sono sempre stati stupendi


ma mia figlia è stupenda, è dolce, affettuosa e intelligente e ha un bel caratterino deciso, è proprio questo che la rende ribelle, il che andrebbe anche bene nella vita, solo che non ascolta mezza parola di quello che le dici, vuole fare sempre quello che le pare


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mia figlia è stupenda, è dolce, affettuosa e intelligente e ha un bel caratterino deciso, è proprio questo che la rende ribelle, il che andrebbe anche bene nella vita, solo che non ascolta mezza parola di quello che le dici, vuole fare sempre quello che le pare


diventando grande imparera‘ ad obbedire come noi. C’è sarà sempre qualcuno a cui dover dire si nella vita.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> diventando grande imparera‘ ad obbedire come noi. C’è sarà sempre qualcuno a cui dover dire si nella vita.


ma lei a me da retta, sono gli altri che non si sanno far rispettare da lei


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Febbraio 2022)

un consiglio sento di dartelo...ora è piccola, quando arriverà alle elementari magari sarà bene farle capire che anche le cose che non piacciono alle volte vanno fatte...Ho trovato in entrambe le classi delle mie figlie bambini che non avevano nessuna intenzione di stare alle regole, ti dico che è stato un grosso problema sia per loro che per tutta la classe...


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> un consiglio sento di dartelo...ora è piccola, quando arriverà alle elementari magari sarà bene farle capire che anche le cose che non piacciono alle volte vanno fatte...Ho trovato in entrambe le classi delle mie figlie bambini che non avevano nessuna intenzione di stare alle regole, ti dico che è stato un grosso problema sia per loro che per tutta la classe...


ah ma io con lei ci parlo continuamente e le spiego le cose, lei mi dice pure di sì ed effettivamente con me ascolta, da retta e fa quello che deve fare


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Febbraio 2022)

alle maestre all'asilo da ascolto?


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> alle maestre all'asilo da ascolto?


ad una sì all'altra meno


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Febbraio 2022)

cerca di farle capire che te dai fiducia anche alla maestra che ascolta meno...ho notato che i bambini si accorgono quando noi non stimiamo tanto una persona e di conseguenza ci copiano.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> cerca di farle capire che te dai fiducia anche alla maestra che ascolta meno...ho notato che i bambini si accorgono quando noi non stimiamo tanto una persona e di conseguenza ci copiano.


ma io con le maestre non ci parlo quasi mai, poi appunto quella che ascolta meno si lamenta tanto, la bambina ci ha anche litigato, l'altra cerca di non dare contro alla collega ma non si lamenta quasi mai. ultimamente comunque sembra che si lamentino di meno, sentirò dai miei se fanno qualche discorso davanti a lei


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Prova... c'è sempre un perché al comportamento dei bambini


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Prova... c'è sempre un perché al comportamento dei bambini


io le ho già detto che deve ascoltare le maestre e che  le maestre le vogliono bene e che loro vogliono solo farle imparare tante cose, non mi sembra di aver fatto distinzioni tra le due, anche perchè non so la routine che hanno a scuola visto che non si può neanche entrare nell'ingresso, però cercherò di farci caso


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2022)

Io non ne posso più di genitori che elogiano i propri pargoli per fortuna nn ho amicizie così nel senso di strette

conoscenze si
Altro gg in seggiovia un pippone su figlia genio che da ing aerospaziale e via di tutti i voti e poi suona pianoforte e parla anche il linguaggio degli UFO

Perché inglese nn è piu sufficiente 

anche certemaestre non le reggevo li ad analizzare qualsiasi cosa
Un paio validissime le altre pietà tanto frustate Le trovavo


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non ne posso più di genitori che elogiano i propri pargoli per fortuna nn ho amicizie così nel senso di strette
> 
> conoscenze si
> Altro gg in seggiovia un pippone su figlia genio che da ing aerospaziale e via di tutti i voti e poi suona pianoforte e parla anche il linguaggio degli UFO
> ...


sadomaso?


----------



## Vera (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia è una bambina ribelle e vuole fare quello che le pare, se qualcosa le sembra difficile sa solo dire "non mi riesce" e neanche ci prova
> se poi si convince  ci prova e magari lo fa anche, però deve essere spronata, la voglia di fare da sola non ce l'ha
> cmq per correttezza non è stata la maestra a dire che era pigra, gliel'ho detto io e lei ha confermato, ma ha anche detto che è normale proprio perchè è piccola, gli altri sono tutti più grandi e ovviamente hanno un'altra testa


Che età comprende il gruppo?


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Che età comprende il gruppo?


La più piccola è mia figlia che ha 4 anni ed è anche l’ultima arrivata, poi ce n’è una di 7 anni e mezzo, un’altra bambina sui 10 anni e questi due fratelli


----------



## Carola (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sadomaso?


 Magari 

frustrate


----------



## Vera (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La più piccola è mia figlia che ha 4 anni ed è anche l’ultima arrivata, poi ce n’è una di 7 anni e mezzo, un’altra bambina sui 10 anni e questi due fratelli


È un gruppo che comprende età troppo diverse fra loro. In genere il gruppo baby non va oltre i 5 anni.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È un gruppo che comprende età troppo diverse fra loro. In genere il gruppo baby non va oltre i 5 anni.


Il fatto è che non ci sono altri bambini, lei li cerca ma sono poche le mamme che mandano i figli 
Perché hanno paura del covid


----------



## Vera (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non ci sono altri bambini, lei li cerca ma sono poche le mamme che mandano i figli
> Perché hanno paura del covid


Ussignur! Io invece ho il problema opposto.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ussignur! Io invece ho il problema opposto.


La porto da te


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non ci sono altri bambini, lei li cerca ma sono poche le mamme che mandano i figli
> Perché hanno paura del covid


Sì anche da me.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì anche da me.


Alcuni sono irrecuperabili


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Alcuni sono irrecuperabili


È che quando arriva è un casino tra, quarantene etc. E non tutti possono permettersi di stare a casa. 
Per cui alcuni genitori preferiscono far evitare ai figli le occasioni sociali.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È che quando arriva è un casino tra, quarantene etc. E non tutti possono permettersi di stare a casa.
> Per cui alcuni genitori preferiscono far evitare ai figli le occasioni sociali.


scherzi? da quando il governo si è inventato il tampone per natale e capodanno, qui siamo entrati in una spirale di quarantene senza fine, sono due mesi e ancora non si vede la fine di persone sane in quarantena, è una cosa grottesca. tra l'altro scusa ma qui se la stanno andando a cercare, chi per evitare la terza dose, chi per farsi due settimane di mutua, chi per entrambe. e te lo dicono pure


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scherzi? da quando il governo si è inventato il tampone per natale e capodanno, qui siamo entrati in una spirale di quarantene senza fine, sono due mesi e ancora non si vede la fine di persone sane in quarantena, è una cosa grottesca. tra l'altro scusa ma qui se la stanno andando a cercare, chi per evitare la terza dose, chi per farsi due settimane di mutua, chi per entrambe. e te lo dicono pure


È poi c'è il contrario. Quelli che non si fanno il tampone anche se sintomatici per non bloccare il lavoro o la propria vita. O perlomeno, fanno quello casalingo, e se positivo al limite stanno a casa qualche giorno. Ma ti dico anche che se necessario lavorano pure. So di alcuni conoscenti che hanno fatto così, c'era un focolaio,  han fatto finta di niente perché altrimenti sarebbe stato economicamente un disastro.
Anche da me un po' si sta arrivando a questa linea.
Diciamo che è ormai fuori controllo.


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È poi c'è il contrario. Quelli che non si fanno il tampone anche se sintomatici per non bloccare il lavoro o la propria vita.
> Anche da me un po' si sta arrivando a questa linea.
> Diciamo che è ormai fuori controllo.


quello lo fa chi ha già la terza dose


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È poi c'è il contrario. Quelli che non si fanno il tampone anche se sintomatici per non bloccare il lavoro o la propria vita. O perlomeno, fanno quello casalingo, e se positivo al limite stanno a casa qualche giorno. Ma ti dico anche che se necessario lavorano pure. So di alcuni conoscenti che hanno fatto così, c'era un focolaio,  han fatto finta di niente perché altrimenti sarebbe stato economicamente un disastro.
> Anche da me un po' si sta arrivando a questa linea.
> Diciamo che è ormai fuori controllo.


fortunatamente ci sono poi aziende serie che, al primo positivo, mettono a casa tutti i contatti. Peraltro, noi siamo ancora in SW al 70-80%, per sicurezza


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non ci sono altri bambini, lei li cerca ma sono poche le mamme che mandano i figli
> Perché hanno paura del covid


e fanno bene ad aver paura ora sono più i ragazzi e quelli dell'asilo che infettano genitori e nonni  anche qui , l'ho scritto con tre dosi tuti usciti indenni  , stamattina ho incontrato una signora con tre dosi anche lei e il marito nipote infetta tutti e per fortuna niente di grave , lei ha impiegato due settimane per ritornare negativa .
Quindi tutta sta tiritera  a che serve solo per dire  che il virus circola bene o male chi a tre dosi e non ha patologie la supera , quelli che oltre ai vaccini fatti ma hanno patologie si ammalano seriamente , non tutti , ma quelli gravi non superano , difatti vedi ogni giorno quanti morti abbiamo .
Altri non gli fregherebbe niente , tanto loro non  morirebbero , bel modo di ragionare  ricordate siamo una comunità  e anche l'ultimo è importante quindi io li avrei resi obbligatori  i vaccini senza sentire quei politici stronzi solo per il loro tornaconto  .
So due anni che c'è sta pandemia  ora abbiamo una visione  reale ma se sentiamo chi cerca di denigrare o mettere in dubbio chi per lo stato  è quello che ci da le direttive  ma che cazzo dite , seguite le regole poi quando comanderete voi , che non siete virologhi  , fate come vi pare


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

olo e che due coglioni dai... basta, ma l'hai visto ieri da giordano come stanno alle canarie?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2022)

Giordano


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> olo e che due coglioni dai... basta, ma l'hai visto ieri da giordano come stanno alle canarie?


non vedo dopo le 9,30 la tv quindi penso che sia  o che si parli degli italiani all'estero, se è così , sai li chi ci può andare? 
Non io con una misera pensione .
Ho un amico che sta in portogallo ma era dipendente della banca d'Italia  a lui è convenuto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vedo dopo le 9,30 la tv quindi penso che sia  o che si parli degli italiani all'estero, se è così , sai li chi ci può andare?
> Non io con una misera pensione .
> Ho un amico che sta in portogallo ma era dipendente della banca d'Italia  a lui è convenuto


Alle Canarie è pieno di italiani che vivono lì con la pensione ..persone normali...
Fidati che riusciresti anche tu a vivere lì...


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2022)

ma io sto bene qui  non mi dispiace  cosa ho fatto nella vita , ho figli nipotini  perchè mi devo allontanare dai miei cari?
Li se voglio , anche domani ci posso andare per una gita  , ma vuoi mettere le persone che conosco  e non vedo più?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma io sto bene qui  non mi dispiace  cosa ho fatto nella vita , ho figli nipotini  perchè mi devo allontanare dai miei cari?
> Li se voglio , anche domani ci posso andare per una gita  , ma vuoi mettere le persone che conosco  e non vedo più?


Su questo concordo al mille con te!
Io figurati che sono andata a vivere davanti ai miei...


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2022)

io li ho tutti ad un tiro di schioppo


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vedo dopo le 9,30 la tv quindi penso che sia  o che si parli degli italiani all'estero, se è così , sai li chi ci può andare?
> Non io con una misera pensione .
> Ho un amico che sta in portogallo ma era dipendente della banca d'Italia  a lui è convenuto


Alle Canarie ci vanno proprio i pensionati perché la vita costa meno


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Alle Canarie ci vanno proprio i pensionati perché la vita costa meno


leggi le mie risposte dopo che ho scritto


----------



## omicron (23 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> leggi le mie risposte dopo che ho scritto


Si ho letto
Ma ho amici che vivono all’estero e ora come ora… farebbero andare all’estero tutta la famiglia


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ho letto
> Ma ho amici che vivono all’estero e ora come ora… *farebbero andare all’estero tutta la famiglia*


La frase evidenziata  vuol dire che ci lavorano? 
qui si parla di andarsene dall' Italia lasciare tutti e tutto per risparmiare cosa le tasse?
ma io vivo bene tranquillo


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> olo e che due coglioni dai... basta, ma l'hai visto ieri da giordano come stanno alle canarie?


Da dio. 
Ho un'amica lì. 
Fossi in pensione prenderei la famiglia e ci trasferiremmo là.


----------



## Vera (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> olo e che due coglioni dai... basta, ma l'hai visto ieri da giordano come stanno alle canarie?


Puoi sempre espatriare eh.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Da dio.
> Ho un'amica lì.
> Fossi in pensione prenderei la famiglia e ci trasferiremmo là.


cosa ti fa pensare che la tua famiglia ti seguirebbe?


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ho letto
> Ma ho amici che vivono all’estero e ora come ora… farebbero andare all’estero tutta la famiglia


questo mi fa un cicinino schifo


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Puoi sempre espatriare eh.


Ah potessi l’avrei già fatto 


perplesso ha detto:


> questo mi fa un cicinino schifo


invece se ci riescono a me fa un cicinino invidia


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah potessi l’avrei già fatto
> 
> invece se ci riescono a me fa un cicinino invidia


e lasciare l'Italia a questi qui?   nah


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e lasciare l'Italia a questi qui?   nah


facciamo qualcosa allora


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io li ho tutti ad un tiro di schioppo


In Italia siamo così bello e anche limitante 
C era uno stagista da noi valido in gamba gli hanno proposto Roma con assunzione ha declinato per stare qui vicino  a mamma e papà 
Così e finito in altra  realta con tre anni di apprendistato ma a 8 Km da casina
Per me follia ma c è chi vive bene così 

mia mamma nn si è mai voluta spostare e ha condizionato mio padre tutta la  vita con sta paura di cambiare x stare vicino ai suoi

scelte ..


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> In Italia siamo così bello e anche limitante
> C era uno stagista da noi valido in gamba gli hanno proposto Roma con assunzione ha declinato per stare qui vicino  a mamma e papà
> Così e finito in altra  realta con tre anni di apprendistato ma a 8 Km da casina
> Per me follia ma c è chi vive bene così
> ...


negli anni 90/2000 un mio compagno di classe avrebbe potuto andare a fare il modello a milano, figlio unico, la madre si mise a piangere giorno e notte e lui ha abbandonato tutto arrabattandosi anni da un lavoretto all'altro, quando aveva ingranato con un bar è arrivato il covid e a 40 anni ancora sta a casa coi suoi


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> negli anni 90/2000 un mio compagno di classe avrebbe potuto andare a fare il modello a milano, figlio unico, la madre si mise a piangere giorno e notte e lui ha abbandonato tutto arrabattandosi anni da un lavoretto all'altro, quando aveva ingranato con un bar è arrivato il covid e a 40 anni ancora sta a casa coi suoi


e ma non siamo tutti uguali
Mia figlia studia via adesso in qst gg è qui per ch e sta lavorando e io cosa credi ne sono felicissima me la bacio sempre !!!

però sono felice anche che faccia qualcosa in cui crede e che le potrà dare qualche possibilità in più

Cosa che ha scelto lei tra altro non è spinta da ambizioni nostre
Poi se deciderà di fare altro imp possa scegliere
anche io nel mio piccolo ho visto che chi ha  ottenuto qualcosa ha osato però ora nn voglio scatenare polemiche che poi mi arrivano i pipponi

ieri sera ero a cena con amica 52 enne che rischia licenziamento per un lungo discorso
Lei nn si è mai impegnata ...cosa arrivava di lavoro andava bene pur di portare a casa  qualcosa
Arriviamo da stesse scuole e stesso contesto
Le ho detto mille volte di finite univesirita di darsi da fare di nn accontentarsi
Lei sorda mi diceva io sto bene così
Morale ha due figli separata 51 anni fa un lavoro che daranno ad un altra   più giovane pagandola meno per cui la stanno mobbizzando perché se ne vada lei
Lei tiene duro ma e esaurita
La verità è che nn si è mai costruita un fico secco non ha una professione ha fatto segretaria centralinista assistente alla poltrona ecc

qnd io le dissi  che sarei andata  a lavorare a Milano mi ricordo le sue parole : e X ?? ( mio fidanzato dell epoca ) e i tuoi ??

questa mia amica è andata a vivere nella scala dopo i suoi ..
Non guida al buio

insomma ...

ci siamo viste perché io ho contatti con tanti uffici Hr ma nn saprei davvero dove metterla
Anche come operaia..cercano gente specializzata operai con corsi professionali con esperienza 

ora forse come centralinistale le troverò   qualcosa

Bisogna svincolarsi un po che nn significa volersi meno bene eh


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

mio babbo gli ultimi 10 anni di lavoro li ha passati in una fabbrica nella quale stava a controllare un macchinario, c'era un ragazzo che lavorava con lui al quale diceva sempre "vai via di qui che poi non hai competenze e un domani sei a piedi" questo ragazzo è andato a fare l'idraulico, dopo qualche tempo è passato a ringraziarlo, i suoi gli dicevano "Ma dove vai, fai le tue 8 ore e torni a casa" è questione di mentalità, la mentalità di fare il meno possibile


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio babbo gli ultimi 10 anni di lavoro li ha passati in una fabbrica nella quale stava a controllare un macchinario, c'era un ragazzo che lavorava con lui al quale diceva sempre "vai via di qui che poi non hai competenze e un domani sei a piedi" questo ragazzo è andato a fare l'idraulico, dopo qualche tempo è passato a ringraziarlo, i suoi gli dicevano "Ma dove vai, fai le tue 8 ore e torni a casa" è questione di mentalità, la mentalità di fare il meno possibile


ma anche  la Mentalità del posto sicuro
Mia mamma era incaponita con la banca 
Io rifiutai un posto da impiegata  per studiare 
Nn la prese bene eh 
Mio padre mi disse brava invece 

litigarono tra di loro
Mio padre aveva un altra   testa  un uomo di cultura pazzesca 
Mia mamma per lei la certezza del milione e duecentomilalire x 15 mensilità all epoca l aveva affascinata 
Poi anche un ptime s e dovessi avere figli mi disse 

ma a 22 anni ma per favore !!!!


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma anche  la Mentalità del posto sicuro
> Mia mamma era incaponita con la banca
> Io rifiutai un posto da impiegata  per studiare
> Nn la prese bene eh
> ...


dipende appunto da come sei, i miei mi hanno sempre lasciata libera di fare le mie scelte


----------



## Vera (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah potessi l’avrei già fatto
> 
> invece se ci riescono a me fa un cicinino invidia


Non capisco quelli che si lamentano, svalutano l'Italia e poi non se ne vanno mai.


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non capisco quelli che si lamentano, svalutano l'Italia e poi non se ne vanno mai.


ribadisco che se potessi me ne andrei, al momento non ho le conoscenze per potermene andare, con una bambina di quasi 5 anni non posso andare allo sbaraglio da qualche parte e mio marito da qui non se ne vuole andare. me ne sarei dovuta andare anni fa, purtroppo per ora sono bloccata qui

i miei amici che vivono all'estero sono lì o per lavoro (e hanno costruito una famiglia), o perchè avevano la fidanzata straniera e si sono spostati


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non capisco quelli che si lamentano, svalutano l'Italia e poi non se ne vanno mai.


Io non la svaluto e qui ho ottimo lavoro
Ma se fossi messa male penserei ad andare via 


Ma se non se ne vanno e anche perché con figli  non è sta passeggiata e tutto complicato anche solo trovare scuole adatte problemindi lingua ecc anche s epoi ho visto si adattano bene e molto prima di noi 
E poi devi parlare correttamente inglese 


In Italia ci sono cose che andrebbero cambiate ma è un discorso anche di mentalità
Già solo assistenzialismo chissà che magna magna poi al bisognoso reale magari nn arriva nulla  
Al sud poi ...


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non capisco quelli che si lamentano, svalutano l'Italia e poi non se ne vanno mai.


perchè in realtà sanno che andando all'estero si troveranno peggio


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ribadisco che se potessi me ne andrei, al momento non ho le conoscenze per potermene andare, con una bambina di quasi 5 anni non posso andare allo sbaraglio da qualche parte e mio marito da qui non se ne vuole andare. me ne sarei dovuta andare anni fa, purtroppo per ora sono bloccata qui
> 
> i miei amici che vivono all'estero sono lì o per lavoro (e hanno costruito una famiglia), o perchè avevano la fidanzata straniera e si sono spostati


a meno che siano dei ricercatori del CERN o similari dove per forza ti devi spostare lì, non esistono lavori che non puoi fare anche in Italia.  il dilemma è che spesso in italia il lavoro non conviene accettarlo nè offrirlo.   ma finchè si da il 33% alle elezioni a chi regala soldi senza lavorare, resti bloccato


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè in realtà sanno che andando all'estero si troveranno peggio





perplesso ha detto:


> a meno che siano dei ricercatori del CERN o similari dove per forza ti devi spostare lì, non esistono lavori che non puoi fare anche in Italia.  il dilemma è che spesso in italia il lavoro non conviene accettarlo nè offrirlo.   ma finchè si da il 33% alle elezioni a chi regala soldi senza lavorare, resti bloccato


oddio... io so di un mio coetaneo che come ricercatore in uni italiana avrebbe avuto un rimborso spese, sta in california e per fare il ricercatore prende 3000 $ al mese, lo stesso lavoro, i miei amici fanno lavori che farebbero anche qui, ma uno per dire aveva una pizzeria a taglio, tra spese, tasse e poi chiusure se ne è andato, lavora e vive sicuramente meglio che qui, quindi peggio proprio non direi
poi che la colpa sia dei politici concordo, mio nonno diceva "questo popolo, questo governo"


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oddio... io so di un mio coetaneo che come ricercatore in uni italiana avrebbe avuto un rimborso spese, sta in california e per fare il ricercatore prende 3000 $ al mese, lo stesso lavoro, i miei amici fanno lavori che farebbero anche qui, ma uno per dire aveva una pizzeria a taglio, tra spese, tasse e poi chiusure se ne è andato, lavora e vive sicuramente meglio che qui, quindi peggio proprio non direi
> poi che la colpa sia dei politici concordo, mio nonno diceva "questo popolo, questo governo"


3mila dollari sembrano tanti, però bisogna vedere anche dove vai a stare, un conto è la cittadina dell'interno un conto è che so il centro di LA, SF o SD.

ho ben detto che il nostro problema non è che non ci sia lavoro, ma che spesso non conviene accettarlo nè offrirlo.   prova a pensare a quanti tornerebbero di corsa a mutate condizioni


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> 3mila dollari sembrano tanti, però bisogna vedere anche dove vai a stare, un conto è la cittadina dell'interno un conto è che so il centro di LA, SF o SD.
> 
> ho ben detto che il nostro problema non è che non ci sia lavoro, ma che spesso non conviene accettarlo nè offrirlo.   prova a pensare a quanti tornerebbero di corsa a mutate condizioni


so che il ragazzo in questione si è sposato a las vegas, come nei film e vive lì tranquillo e beato. il costo della vita forse sarà anche più alto, ma con la benzina a 1.879 e le bollette quasi raddoppiate, non mi sembra che qui si possa scialacquare. anzi
a mutate condizioni chi torna lo fa solo per sentimentalismo e nostalgia, la famiglia, i luoghi dove sei cresciuto, ecc... 
anche il siciliano che stava davanti a me è tornato a palermo con la moglie, i figli che sono cresciuti qui non li hanno seguiti


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> so che il ragazzo in questione si è sposato a las vegas, come nei film e vive lì tranquillo e beato. il costo della vita forse sarà anche più alto, ma con la benzina a 1.879 e le bollette quasi raddoppiate, non mi sembra che qui si possa scialacquare. anzi
> a mutate condizioni chi torna lo fa solo per sentimentalismo e nostalgia, la famiglia, i luoghi dove sei cresciuto, ecc...
> anche il siciliano che stava davanti a me è tornato a palermo con la moglie, i figli che sono cresciuti qui non li hanno seguiti


Las Vegas con 3mila euro al mese in effetti non sono quanto ci largheggi, vero è che se uno si è ambientato e magari trovato marito o moglie, difficilmente si sposta ancora.

il concetto vale anche per i figli dei siciliani tuoi vicini


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Las Vegas con 3mila euro al mese in effetti non sono quanto ci largheggi, vero è che se uno si è ambientato e magari trovato marito o moglie, difficilmente si sposta ancora.
> 
> il concetto vale anche per i figli dei siciliani tuoi vicini


che è quello che dico io, ma non solo, se sta bene e i familiari si rendono conto che stanno meglio che qui, magari prendono e partono anche loro, magari anche solo per qualche mese all'anno. conosco una coppia che d'inverno va in marocco, in quei 6 mesi che stanno lì risparmiano abbastanza per poter poi vivere decorosamente in italia gli altri 6 mesi estivi


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

il cicinino di schifo permane


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cicinino di schifo permane


Spiaze


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa ti fa pensare che la tua famiglia ti seguirebbe?


Perché tra vivere in una periferia di merda di Milano e vivere in un bel posto  avendo risorse chi avrebbe dubbi?
E difatti era un progetto nostro già di anni fa, arenatosi per vari motivi.
L'Italia non è solo il posto dove abiti tu (e dove abitava in vita mia cognata, che aveva comprato casa lì proprio perché qui da noi fa schifo),  che a parte qualche difficoltà a trovare parcheggio è comunque bello.
L'Italia è fatta anche di posti decisamente orribili.
Che poi c'è anche chi ama i palazzoni nei quartieri dormitori con i tossici sotto casa, per carità. Tutti i gusti son gusti. Anche nella tanto decantata Lisbona ci sono dei quartieri di merda.



omicron ha detto:


> negli anni 90/2000 un mio compagno di classe avrebbe potuto andare a fare il modello a milano, figlio unico, la madre si mise a piangere giorno e notte e lui ha abbandonato tutto arrabattandosi anni da un lavoretto all'altro, quando aveva ingranato con un bar è arrivato il covid e a 40 anni ancora sta a casa coi suoi


Boh,  metà dei miei compagni del liceo sono in giro per il mondo. Ma pure la mia famiglia è sempre andata ovunque. Mio cugino è cresciuto in Canada, mia zia in Belgio etc etc. 
Ognuno segue le proprie personali ambizioni e possibilità di crescita. 
Se uno ama il luogo dove è nato ed è soddisfatto del lavoro che fa,  indubbiamente chi glielo fa fare di cambiare? 
Dipende cosa si vuole dalla vita. 
Partendo da questo, fai le scelte che ritieni più opportune e alla tua portata.



omicron ha detto:


> oddio... io so di un mio coetaneo che come ricercatore in uni italiana avrebbe avuto un rimborso spese, sta in california e per fare il ricercatore prende 3000 $ al mese, lo stesso lavoro, i miei amici fanno lavori che farebbero anche qui, ma uno per dire aveva una pizzeria a taglio, tra spese, tasse e poi chiusure se ne è andato, lavora e vive sicuramente meglio che qui, quindi peggio proprio non direi
> poi che la colpa sia dei politici concordo, mio nonno diceva "questo popolo, questo governo"


Tremila dollari sono pochi per un ricercatore USA.


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tremila dollari sono pochi per un ricercatore USA.


Appena laureato dico, adesso non lo so


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> In Italia siamo così bello e anche limitante
> C era uno stagista da noi valido in gamba gli hanno proposto Roma con assunzione ha declinato per stare qui vicino  a mamma e papà
> Così e finito in altra  realta con tre anni di apprendistato ma a 8 Km da casina
> Per me follia ma c è chi vive bene così
> ...


brava ,rispettiamole sempre quando tali scelte si condividono in famiglia e non vengono imposte allora è un imposizione  e non va bene


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> brava ,rispettiamole sempre quando tali scelte si condividono in famiglia e non vengono imposte allora è un imposizione  e non va bene


non era tanto condivisa  sta scelta mio padre sarebbe andato noi anche mia mamma crisi di ansia
Panico etcetc

si è pentita poi negli anni

mio padre era davvero un santo


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> non era tanto condivisa  sta scelta mio padre sarebbe andato noi anche mia mamma crisi di ansia
> Panico etcetc
> 
> si è pentita poi negli anni
> ...


altri tempi ora i giovani affrontano l'ignoto  , mettici i soldi di papa e mamma .
Ricordi l'emigrazione dal sud verso nord , li c'era la speranza di vivere meglio  , ora  escono dall'Italia per trovare quello che qui non trovano o se trovano fanno i precari perchè molti lavori  per persone laureate  c occorre fare la gavetta , Tre nipoti uno in australia  , altri due freschi di laurea , trovato posto in una industria farmaceutica e l'altro preso Amazon , tutti è tre ingegneri


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

Il figlio di una mia amica medici specializzandi prende 1400 o 16


ologramma ha detto:


> altri tempi ora i giovani affrontano l'ignoto  , mettici i soldi di papa e mamma .
> Ricordi l'emigrazione dal sud verso nord , li c'era la speranza di vivere meglio  , ora  escono dall'Italia per trovare quello che qui non trovano o se trovano fanno i precari perchè molti lavori  per persone laureate  c occorre fare la gavetta , Tre nipoti uno in australia  , altri due freschi di laurea , trovato posto in una industria farmaceutica e l'altro preso Amazon , tutti è tre ingegneri


Per fortuna ing figli  di amici qui hanno trovato tutti subito credo sia una laurea che ancora tenga


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2022)

anche miei nipoti solo che lo stipendio è buono ma non paragonabile a quello che si prende all'estero ,ma ricordiamo sempre che li la vita è molto più cara che da noi


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche miei nipoti solo che lo stipendio è buono ma non paragonabile a quello che si prende all'estero ,ma ricordiamo sempre che li la vita è molto più cara che da noi


assolutamente

poi dipende anche da dove vai a stare
Olanda ad es stipendi  ottimi buona qualità di vita ( dopo le 1730 tutti a casa )
Unica rogna il clima

Milano anche nn scherza a costi qnd vado lì il mio ticket da 9 euro fa fatica a farmi magna ( non panino intendo )
Va be che siamo in Centro

a Roma me magno  de tutto !


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> assolutamente
> 
> poi dipende anche da dove vai a stare
> Olanda ad es stipendi  ottimi buona qualità di vita ( dopo le 1730 tutti a casa )
> ...


dipende sempre cosa  ,a mio figlio il ticket arriva a dieci euro , ora tra smartworking e  ritorno in sede  si è ridotto da cinque giorni a due il rimborso .
Non mangia  se anche lo dovesse utilizzare  basta  ma non avanza


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dipende sempre cosa  ,a mio figlio il ticket arriva a dieci euro , ora tra smartworking e  ritorno in sede  si è ridotto da cinque giorni a due il rimborso .
> Non mangia  se anche lo dovesse utilizzare  basta  ma non avanza


no io li ho tutti igg sia Smart che in sede
Contattano bene devo dire 
Dicevo che con 9 euro a Milano centro non mangi a Roma si dove vivo io anche anzi è un ottimo buono


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2022)

si trova di tutto a roma  come credo anche a mIlano  .
Io spesso per lavoro a Roma  mi portavo da casa il pranzo ma io ero un edile


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> no io li ho tutti igg sia Smart che in sede
> Contattano bene devo dire
> Dicevo che con 9 euro a Milano centro non mangi a Roma si dove vivo io anche anzi è un ottimo buono


Ma infatti ho ancora da capire chi dice che all’estero la vita sia più cara 
Dove lavoro abbiamo tanti clienti stranieri (tedeschi, austriaci, olandesi e inglesi), e dicono tutti che in Italia siamo cari


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti ho ancora da capire chi dice che all’estero la vita sia più cara
> Dove lavoro abbiamo tanti clienti stranieri (tedeschi, austriaci, olandesi e inglesi), e dicono tutti che in Italia siamo cari


parliamo di popoli inferiori abituati a campare di McDonald's  e fish&chips eh


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> parliamo di popoli inferiori abituati a campare di McDonald's  e fish&chips eh


Pieni di italiani però 
Che cucinano


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

bisogna vedere se è gente che si può permettere un ristorante italiano vero a Berlino, per dire


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisogna vedere se è gente che si può permettere un ristorante italiano vero a Berlino, per dire


Questi se lo comprano il ristorante


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2022)

allora sono solo pidocchiosi


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora sono solo pidocchiosi


Ma tu vedessi quanto spendono… no no non sono pidocchiosi 
Ma si stupiscono sempre dei prezzi italiani


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

ieri altra lezione di artistica, abbiamo spiegato alla bimba che se una cosa non la sa fare, basta provarci e riprovarci, in fondo non sapeva neanche camminare e adesso corre. ieri ha fatto la capriola. speriamo che continui così


----------



## omicron (3 Marzo 2022)

Martedì è saltata la lezione di ginnastica artistica… ora manda il messaggio l’insegnante che salta la lezione anche oggi perché è al pronto soccorso perché ha avuto un incidente 
Non vorrei portare sfiga io


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2022)

Una domanda, un consiglio, e un aiuto.... perché so di non essere totalmente obiettiva 

Figli, sport, e gare: quando è giusto assecondare la loro volontà di non farle, e quando è giusto spronarli a provare?

Spiego meglio: dopo la prima gara, in cui mio figlio le ha prese, ora è titubante ad affrontare la seconda. Ho provato a spiegargli che è assolutamente normale "perdere", soprattutto se - alla prima esperienza - ci si confronta con chi sicuramente ha già avuto più esperienze alle spalle, più allenamento, eccetera. Io ho una visione abbastanza agonistica dello sport, pur mantenendo l'idea che, all'età di mio figlio, deve essere qualcosa di assolutamente "ludico", li deve divertire anzitutto. Suo padre, quando ieri sera gli ho comunicato che lui non intenderebbe fare la prossima gara, ha detto che, a quel punto, è anche inutile fargli seguire uno sport, che lo sport deve essere finalizzato appunto al confronto sul terreno di gara. La penso come lui (non sulla inutilità di fare comunque sport, ma sul fatto che poter fare gare da piccoli sia un'ottima opportunità di crescita) bma..... è la mia visione, dello sport. Che ne dite? Insisto con mio figlio, o prendo atto, e pazienza per una gara saltata?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una domanda, un consiglio, e un aiuto.... perché so di non essere totalmente obiettiva
> 
> Figli, sport, e gare: quando è giusto assecondare la loro volontà di non farle, e quando è giusto spronarli a provare?
> 
> Spiego meglio: dopo la prima gara, in cui mio figlio le ha prese, ora è titubante ad affrontare la seconda. Ho provato a spiegargli che è assolutamente normale "perdere", soprattutto se - alla prima esperienza - ci si confronta con chi sicuramente ha già avuto più esperienze alle spalle, più allenamento, eccetera. Io ho una visione abbastanza agonistica dello sport, pur mantenendo l'idea che, all'età di mio figlio, deve essere qualcosa di assolutamente "ludico", li deve divertire anzitutto. Suo padre, quando ieri sera gli ho comunicato che lui non intenderebbe fare la prossima gara, ha detto che, a quel punto, è anche inutile fargli seguire uno sport, che lo sport deve essere finalizzato appunto al confronto sul terreno di gara. La penso come lui (non sulla inutilità di fare comunque sport, ma sul fatto che poter fare gare da piccoli sia un'ottima opportunità di crescita) bma..... è la mia visione, dello sport. Che ne dite? Insisto con mio figlio, o prendo atto, e pazienza per una gara saltata?


Io lascerei decidere a mio figlio se continuare ad allenarsi senza gareggiare, spiegandogli comunque come hai già fatto che una sconfitta non significa nulla


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io lascerei decidere a mio figlio se continuare ad allenarsi senza gareggiare, spiegandogli comunque come hai già fatto che una sconfitta non significa nulla


Sì, lui testualmente mi ha detto: "sai mamma, l'ultima volta ho perso". Vero, ma altrettanto vero che ha dato parecchio filo da torcere a una ragazzina certamente più esperta di lui (cintura arancione), e che ha combattuto bene, provandoci a vincere..... Questo per me è stato l'importante, quello che mi ha fatto dire, malgrado il risultato, che era andato bene. Lui vede che ha perso, difficile fargli passare il concetto che puoi combattere da schifo, trovarne uno più indietro di te, e vincere, oppure mettercela tutta, avere un avversario più forte, e perdere.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, lui testualmente mi ha detto: "sai mamma, l'ultima volta ho perso". Vero, ma altrettanto vero che ha dato parecchio filo da torcere a una ragazzina certamente più esperta di lui (cintura arancione), e che ha combattuto bene, provandoci a vincere..... Questo per me è stato l'importante, quello che mi ha fatto dire, malgrado il risultato, che era andato bene. Lui vede che ha perso, difficile fargli passare il concetto che puoi combattere da schifo, trovarne uno più indietro di te, e vincere, oppure mettercela tutta, avere un avversario più forte, e perdere.


Ma ogni bambino ha i suoi tempi di maturazione.
È normale (nel senso che è una reazione comune a molti bambini) che possa piacere l’allenamento e non la competizione.
C’è chi accetta la competizione in allenamento e non come esibizione.
Dipende dalla età e dal carattere.
Rassicurarlo di aver fatto bene, paradossalmente può accentuare la sua ritrosia, perché è comunque un giudizio.


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ogni bambino ha i suoi tempi di maturazione.
> È normale (nel senso che è una reazione comune a molti bambini) che possa piacere l’allenamento e non la competizione.
> C’è chi accetta la competizione in allenamento e non come esibizione.
> Dipende dalla età e dal carattere.
> Rassicurarlo di aver fatto bene, paradossalmente può accentuare la sua ritrosia, perché è comunque un giudizio.


Sull'ultima parte ci rifletto un attimo, grazie


----------



## Nono (12 Marzo 2022)

Io ho una certa esperienza di insegnamento sport a bambini/ragazzi.
Ed è capitato di avere atleti molto competitivi ed altri più timorosi.
Spesso entrambi non riescono ad accettare la sconfitta. 
Io dicevo loro che un campione si vede nella sconfitta ed uno dei motti era "oggi ho vinto perché mi sono divertito"
Devono comunque imparare ad accettare la sconfitta senza drammi e farne lezione, se no rischiano di essere poi degli adulti stressati.
Lo sport è uno spaccato ed una scuola di vita ed è estremamente educativo nei giovani. 
Non credo che debba essere per forza finalizzato alla competizione.
Ritengo che il compito di un genitore sia anche quello di stimolare, incoraggiare, motivare i ragazzi.
Ora, nel tuo caso, io guarderei più al lato ludico che a quello competitivo.
Si diverte il tuo ragazzo? Questo è l'importante. 
Gli piace quello sport? Non gli piacerebbe fare uno sport di squadra dove magari si sentirebbe "protetto" dai compagni?
Fagli queste domande. Fai che sia un gioco.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una domanda, un consiglio, e un aiuto.... perché so di non essere totalmente obiettiva
> 
> Figli, sport, e gare: quando è giusto assecondare la loro volontà di non farle, e quando è giusto spronarli a provare?
> 
> Spiego meglio: dopo la prima gara, in cui mio figlio le ha prese, ora è titubante ad affrontare la seconda. Ho provato a spiegargli che è assolutamente normale "perdere", soprattutto se - alla prima esperienza - ci si confronta con chi sicuramente ha già avuto più esperienze alle spalle, più allenamento, eccetera. Io ho una visione abbastanza agonistica dello sport, pur mantenendo l'idea che, all'età di mio figlio, deve essere qualcosa di assolutamente "ludico", li deve divertire anzitutto. Suo padre, quando ieri sera gli ho comunicato che lui non intenderebbe fare la prossima gara, ha detto che, a quel punto, è anche inutile fargli seguire uno sport, che lo sport deve essere finalizzato appunto al confronto sul terreno di gara. La penso come lui (non sulla inutilità di fare comunque sport, ma sul fatto che poter fare gare da piccoli sia un'ottima opportunità di crescita) bma..... è la mia visione, dello sport. Che ne dite? Insisto con mio figlio, o prendo atto, e pazienza per una gara saltata?


Gareggiare è il modo per mettere in pratica gli insegnamenti acquisiti, come una verifica a scuola.
Se prendi un brutto voto non significa che non sei bravo ma che hai solo bisogno di trovare il tuo metodo di studio e che magari, in quella materia, hai bisogno di lavorare più di altri. Non è che ti rifiuti di fare il prossimo compito in classe, anzi, l'insufficienza ti deve portare a studiare con maggiore attenzione, ad impegnarti di più. 
Le sconfitte dovrebbero proprio insegnare a migliorarsi, non ad arrendersi.


----------



## patroclo (12 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, lui testualmente mi ha detto: "sai mamma, l'ultima volta ho perso". Vero, ma altrettanto vero che ha dato parecchio filo da torcere a una ragazzina certamente più esperta di lui (cintura arancione), e che ha combattuto bene, provandoci a vincere..... Questo per me è stato l'importante, quello che mi ha fatto dire, malgrado il risultato, che era andato bene. Lui vede che ha perso, difficile fargli passare il concetto che puoi combattere da schifo, trovarne uno più indietro di te, e vincere, oppure mettercela tutta, avere un avversario più forte, e perdere.


...dalla prima domanda sembrava dovesse qualificarsi per gareggiare alle olimpiadi...ma se si tratta di cinture arancioni   

fatelo divertire senza pressione, se lo ama come sport sarà naturalmente portato a fare gli scontri e al confronto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Gareggiare è il modo per mettere in pratica gli insegnamenti acquisiti, come una verifica a scuola.
> Se prendi un brutto voto non significa che non sei bravo ma che hai solo bisogno di trovare il tuo metodo di studio e che magari, in quella materia, hai bisogno di lavorare più di altri. Non è che ti rifiuti di fare il prossimo compito in classe, anzi, l'insufficienza ti deve portare a studiare con maggiore attenzione, ad impegnarti di più.
> Le sconfitte dovrebbero proprio insegnare a migliorarsi, non ad arrendersi.


Non ce l’ho con te, ma la retorica dello sport e dell’impegno alla americana, a me ha frantumato quelle che non ho.
Esistono persone che, per quanto si possano impegnare ed esercitare, comunque non ottengono i risultati attesi e la competizione scolastica o sportiva è inevitabilmente inadeguata. 
La retorica dell’impegno non crea normali e sane frustrazioni, nega la possibilità del fallimento, perché sono gli adulti che non accettano il proprio


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l’ho con te, ma la retorica dello sport e dell’impegno alla americana, a me ha frantumato quelle che non ho.
> Esistono persone che, per quanto si possano impegnare ed esercitare, comunque non ottengono i risultati attesi e la competizione scolastica o sportiva è inevitabilmente inadeguata.
> La retorica dell’impegno non crea normali e sane frustrazioni, nega la possibilità del fallimento, perché sono gli adulti che non accettano il proprio


Se un bambino decide di fare calcio ma, nonostante la costanza e l'impegno, non raggiunge risultati, significa che non è lo sport adatto a lui. Succede, bisogna sapere riconoscere i propri limiti. 
Non mi sembra però il caso del figlio di Foglia che ha fatto una sola gara.
Nella vita quante sfide facciamo?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Se un bambino decide di fare calcio ma, nonostante la costanza e l'impegno, non raggiunge risultati, significa che non è lo sport adatto a lui. Succede, bisogna sapere riconoscere i propri limiti.
> Non mi sembra però il caso del figlio di Foglia che ha fatto una sola gara.
> Nella vita quante sfide facciamo?


Appunto. Quindi non è vero che impegnandosi può diventare Maradona o laurearsi in fisica nucleare.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Quindi non è vero che impegnandosi può diventare Maradona o laurearsi in fisica nucleare.


Forse ho capito male io ma, se non erro, il figlio di Foglia ha partecipato ad una sola gara.
Fossero anni che fa Carate (non so bene quale arte marziale faccia) proporrei di cambiare.
Se poi per lui la competizione non è importante, amen. Si divertirà, si terrà in forma, imparerà la disciplina che non è cosa da poco.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io ma, se non erro, il figlio di Foglia ha partecipato ad una sola gara.
> Fossero anni che fa Carate (non so bene quale arte marziale faccia) proporrei di cambiare.
> Se poi per lui la competizione non è importante, amen. Si divertirà, si terrà in forma, imparerà la disciplina che non è cosa da poco.


Mi sembrava una affermazione generale.


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io ma, se non erro, il figlio di Foglia ha partecipato ad una sola gara.
> Fossero anni che fa Carate (non so bene quale arte marziale faccia) proporrei di cambiare.
> Se poi per lui la competizione non è importante, amen. Si divertirà, si terrà in forma, imparerà la disciplina che non è cosa da poco.


E' judo, sì, e calcolando le interruzioni dovute al covid, lo pratica da circa un annetto. Ha fatto per ora una sola gara, per me le gare sono (come dici tu) momento di verifica. Però anch'io ho un limite: ne ho sempre fatte, mi ci divertivo parecchio, ma ero anche un (bel) pò più grande di lui 
Quindi pure io non so se "spingerlo" un pochetto (come mi verrebbe naturale fare, anche senza andare negli eccessi del pensiero di suo padre), oppure accettare il fatto che non voglia fare questa gara, attendere di vedere se nel frattempo desidera continuare questo sport (ora lo pratica un paio di volte alla settimana, ma ha iniziato con una), per poi provare a riproporgli la verifica nel caso in cui lo volesse continuare anche il prossimo anno.

Boh.... abbiamo ancora un paio di giorni per pensarci: proverò a riparlargliene. E' ancora piccoletto, in effetti non è detto che - specialmente alla sua età - competizione sia sinonimo di divertimento. Strano comunque, perché alla scorsa che ha fatto si era parecchio divertito. Gli era dispiaciuto sì, di avere perso il combattimento, ma alla fine c'era una medaglia per tutti, ed è stata un'occasione per stare con i suoi amici e confrontarsi anche all'esterno. Se si trattasse di una verifica a scuola, ovviamente, farei di tutto perché trovasse lo stimolo a far bene: ma le verifiche di scuola sono anche inevitabili, per dire, ci sono e devono essere fatte. Le gare in uno sport non devono nemmeno essere vissute come una sofferenza, e ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' judo, sì, e calcolando le interruzioni dovute al covid, lo pratica da circa un annetto. Ha fatto per ora una sola gara, per me le gare sono (come dici tu) momento di verifica. Però anch'io ho un limite: ne ho sempre fatte, mi ci divertivo parecchio, ma ero anche un (bel) pò più grande di lui
> Quindi pure io non so se "spingerlo" un pochetto (come mi verrebbe naturale fare, anche senza andare negli eccessi del pensiero di suo padre), oppure accettare il fatto che non voglia fare questa gara, attendere di vedere se nel frattempo desidera continuare questo sport (ora lo pratica un paio di volte alla settimana, ma ha iniziato con una), per poi provare a riproporgli la verifica nel caso in cui lo volesse continuare anche il prossimo anno.
> 
> Boh.... abbiamo ancora un paio di giorni per pensarci: proverò a riparlargliene. E' ancora piccoletto, in effetti non è detto che - specialmente alla sua età - competizione sia sinonimo di divertimento. Strano comunque, perché alla scorsa che ha fatto si era parecchio divertito. Gli era dispiaciuto sì, di avere perso il combattimento, ma alla fine c'era una medaglia per tutti, ed è stata un'occasione per stare con i suoi amici e confrontarsi anche all'esterno. Se si trattasse di una verifica a scuola, ovviamente, farei di tutto perché trovasse lo stimolo a far bene: ma le verifiche di scuola sono anche inevitabili, per dire, ci sono e devono essere fatte. Le gare in uno sport non devono nemmeno essere vissute come una sofferenza, e ci mancherebbe altro.


Bisogna capire le sue vere motivazioni. Se non gli piace il Judo inutile insistere. Se invece ha paura di perdere nuovamente il discorso è diverso. Al limite faresti bene a dargli tempo. Insistere non porta da nessuna parte. Quando si sentirà pronto riprenderà le gare.
È piccolo ma nemmeno tanto.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Se un bambino decide di fare calcio ma, nonostante la costanza e l'impegno, non raggiunge risultati, significa che non è lo sport adatto a lui. Succede, bisogna sapere riconoscere i propri limiti.
> Non mi sembra però il caso del figlio di Foglia che ha fatto una sola gara.
> Nella vita quante sfide facciamo?


Uno dei miei figli, nel suo sport, ha gareggiato per la nazionale italiana al fianco di atleti delle fiamme gialle e della gdf.
Per la stagione 2022 non è stato convocato perche altri hanno fatto meglio di lui.
La forma mentis che gli ha trasmesso il suo coach, prevede che il risultato sia esserci non vincere o perdere.
Quindi il bambino che non ottiene risultati, di fatto lo ha già ottenuto essendo li.
Mio figlio una volta mi disse: papà stiamo gareggiando in 1521 ma il podio ha tre posti. Se tutti quelli che non ci salgono si deprimono rimarremmo a gareggiare in tre, essendo che lui bene o male a podio ci arriva sempre.
Mai più mi permisi di fare una osservazione positiva o negativa sulla sua prestazione. Se fa bene o fa male gioisco e soffro dentro di me, mi limito ad essere lì ed a dargli il mio supporto morale (se e quando lo vuole).


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uno dei miei figli, nel suo sport, ha gareggiato per la nazionale italiana al fianco di atleti delle fiamme gialle e della gdf.
> Per la stagione 2022 non è stato convocato perche altri hanno fatto meglio di lui.
> La forma mentis che gli ha trasmesso il suo coach, prevede che il risultato sia esserci non vincere o perdere.
> Quindi il bambino che non ottiene risultati, di fatto lo ha già ottenuto essendo li.
> ...


È lo spirito giusto, non si molla se si ama quello che si sta facendo. Lo sport è amore ma anche tanto sacrificio, lavoro.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È lo spirito giusto, non si molla se si ama quello che si sta facendo. Lo sport è amore ma anche tanto sacrificio, lavoro.


E non dirmelo…quando gareggi a certi livelli per mantenere la alta la performance ti devi allenare tutti i giorni, inserendo dei giorni di scarico, ma comunque allenamento.
Avevo visto una intervista di Roberto Bolle ove diceva che lui si allena tutti i giorni 6/7 ore al giorno. 
Mio figlio qualcosa meno ma comunque tutti i giorni.


----------

